# Batman Blanks



## studioseven (Jun 5, 2019)

I have a customer interested in a Batman pen.  Anyone know of someone making Batman blanks.  I couldn't find any listed by my usual suppliers or from a Yahoo search.  Looking for Sierra or Jr Gent.

Seven


----------



## rholiday (Jun 6, 2019)

Try here --





__





						Welcome to The Classic Nib (batman)
					

.  Read more




					www.classicnib.com
				




Bob


----------



## acmaclaren (Jun 6, 2019)

Try Under the Hill Woodworking. He usually has some sierra blanks in stock. 
underthehill.com


----------



## Aaron (Jun 6, 2019)

I am willing to make your needs if interested


----------



## studioseven (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks all for the suggestions.  I will order from classic nib.  I did look there before but must have missed these.  Thanks again.

Seven


----------

